# Cheias em Alcântara (15/11/2006)



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

Gostava de saber se alguém tem ou conhece alguém que tenha fotografias das cheias em Alcântara ocorridas no dia 15 de Novembro de 2006.
Para além disso, gostava de saber se alguém tirou neste dia, em Alcântara, fotografias a um Mercedes C250 Diesel, verde escuro, de matrícula 53-07-ED.
Pretendo encontrar alguém que tenha fotografias deste evento apenas para apresentar como prova uma fotografia à Câmara Municipal de Lisboa, que se recusa a pagar os estragos ocorridos na minha viatura nesse dia.
Esses estragos deveram-se à falta de desentupimento das sarjetas, chegando a água a atingir 1 metro de altura.
Desta forma, uma fotografia serviria como prova de que a minha viatura esteve nesse dia em Alcântara, submersa pela água que as sarjetas não retiveram.

Agradeço informações.


----------

